# Meaning of "XT" in course of sales?



## honey85 (11 February 2009)

Hi All,

I have got a newbie question to ask. I am using Commsec. I just noticed that I could track the course of sales of a particular stock. There is this column "Condition" with some sales have "XT" in it. What does XT mean? And how do I know which sales is Sell and which is Buy? Hope my questions are not too silly.

Thanks,

Honey85
newbie


----------



## prawn_86 (11 February 2009)

*Re: Commsec - "Course of Sales"*

It means cross trade. 2 parties (usually insots, or different holders within instos) simply cross the shares.

Do a search for XT or cross trade


----------



## Mactavish (11 February 2009)

A trade consists of one person buying and another selling...
woot first post!!


----------



## honey85 (12 February 2009)

Thanks for the definition of XT. Another question is how do I track the buy and sell volumes at different prices separatey?


----------



## Moldy (20 February 2013)

honey85 said:


> Thanks for the definition of XT. Another question is how do I track the buy and sell volumes at different prices separatey?




Did you find what you were looking for. I am halway through analsysing the data and getting some interesting lines on charts

Moldy


----------



## Country Lad (20 February 2013)

I'm not sure that a clear explanation was given.  It is where the one broker has 2 clients, one of whom wants to buy say, 4000 shares and the other client wants to sell 4000 shares.  The trade will show as a cross trade for 4000 shares.  2 clients, same broker.

Cheers 
Country Lad


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (20 February 2013)

If you follow one stock, it is worth watching XT as often institutions transfer stocks from a higher or a lower taxing entity depending on whether the news is bad or good.

Also XT can change price dynamics intraday, as leaking occurrs when an insto will support a price or drive it up or down a few points according to an algorithm.

gg


----------

